# Keeps trying to canter, pulling head down?



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Charlie keeps trying to canter when I ask him to trot and idk why! Also, he keeps putting his head down likes hes trying to eat, but he's not! I have been using my seat more than my hands and only have the reins gathered when we trot, since my seat still isnt strong enough to steer him with it alone, I still use my reins for steering and half halting when he starts to canter when I want to trot. Any ideas why he is doing this?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he may be irritated by something. could you post a video?


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

WinstonH123 said:


> Charlie keeps trying to canter when I ask him to trot and idk why! Also, he keeps putting his head down likes hes trying to eat, but he's not! I have been using my seat more than my hands and only have the reins gathered when we trot, since my seat still isnt strong enough to steer him with it alone, I still use my reins for steering and half halting when he starts to canter when I want to trot. Any ideas why he is doing this?


Consider your position. It would help to have someone giving you feedback as you ride. Watching a video of yourself could also prove helpful. What we feel is not always reality. 

Many years ago, I worked with a little Arabian that would often canter when I wanted to trot. I learned that I was leaning forward. The little fellow thought he had to run to keep from falling over, because I had put so much weight on his front end. This was a great lesson in the importance of longitudinal as well as lateral balance when riding.

When a horse begins to trot, many riders tense the muscles in their crotch and legs either intentionally or inadvertently. The may tighten their crotch muscles to help absorb impact. They may tighten their legs muscles in an effort to obtain more stability. Evaluate your own actions. If you are doing these things, realize that they are counter productive.

Tightening the muscles of the crotch lifts the rider out of the saddle. The rider's center of gravity rises and his seat becomes more unstable. If the rider tightens his leg muscles for stability, the horse may think this is a cue to go faster. When a rider tenses any muscles while trotting, he becomes more rigid and less able to follow the movements of his horse. Tension also inhibits the rider's ability to make subtle changes in his own body to effect the movement of his horse. The horse, sensing the tension in the rider, becomes more tense with similar results.

The lowered head may be an indication that you are bouncing when trotting. Some horses lower their back trying to get away from the impact. Others lower their head to make the tendons running along the top line more taut in order to take the impact better.

Riding with loose reins at a walk and gathering them only when trotting or cantering often teaches a horse to trot or canter every time the reins are gathered. I have often seen horses tense their muscles whenever the rider gathered the reins. It is best to maintain a light following contact even when walking. Think of this light contact as another means of communication. Reins not only provide the rider a means of directing the horse. They can also serve as another way for the rider to feel his horse.


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

I think maybe something with his tack might be bothering him. Or the girth may be pinching him or be too close to his front legs! I lunged him and he always likes to get in some good rounds cantering to get some energy out then he (shocking) trotted when I gave the command to trot. YAY CHARLIE! But he didn't put his head down and i had the bridle on. I had the reins loose on his neck. So i am thinking I am holding the reins too short possibley. However he doesn't listen to leg aids when trotting so i feel like I need to shorten the reins to keep his attention. Is this bad?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you doing a extended trot or a reg trot. On an extended it is common to try and canter. You just pull them up and continue. Video would be helpful to see what is happening.


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> Are you doing a extended trot or a reg trot. On an extended it is common to try and canter. You just pull them up and continue. Video would be helpful to see what is happening.


I am just trying to do a regular trot! He jsut seems to rush into a canter


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

what would make him put his head down and stretch into it, while ignoring the bit?

Should I try to canter on a looser rein?


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

WinstonH123 said:


> what would make him put his head down and stretch into it, while ignoring the bit?
> 
> Should I try to canter on a looser rein?


By putting his head down, a horse tightens the tendons and ligaments along his topline. This helps him support a rider's and can help relieve impact caused by riders who bounce. This is the opposite of other horses who raise their head and hollow their back in an effort to drawn their back away from rider impact.

It is good practice to ride a horse "long and low" until a horse has developed his back for carrying a rider. This may also be advantageous to both horse and rider until the rider has developed a good seat.

A horse may also stretch his neck out and lean on the bit to get a rider to support his forward weight as he rushes off. For this, I would recommend using a method of the half-halt in which a rider alternately resists and gives on the reins. The resist indicates to the horse that you want him to support his own weight. The give tells him you will not hold him up. During the resist phase, you might also apply a little leg and tilt your pelvis to indicate to the horse that you want his rear end to catch up with his front end so his rear end will support more of weight.


----------



## Lia and Midnight (Sep 22, 2014)

are you riding on a tight rein? if I have too much contact my boy gets frustrated and will try to run off and lower his head. So I went on a looser rein, so he can lower and relax his head a little but I can still shorten up a take a little contact if need be. and he's perfecttly happy and obediant. idk, might work for you.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

Use half halts, get the horse up and open and off the forehand. He cannot do what you do not allow, no quick tempo before a transitions. Think pulsing aids to slow-down. Letting the go low/onto the forehand benefits nothing.


----------



## CrispThePony (Feb 3, 2014)

Try being extremely sensitive in your aids to canter - perhaps he's annoyed by the strength of your aids? A video would be good  Try using your seat to slow him - sit deep and back, think of pushing your bottom down.


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

CrispThePony said:


> Try being extremely sensitive in your aids to canter - perhaps he's annoyed by the strength of your aids? A video would be good  Try using your seat to slow him - sit deep and back, think of pushing your bottom down.


I tried this and it has really helped! I also raised the reins up a little and when he tried to canter, I sat deep and back while squeezing the reins(which were higher up than usual) and he actually stopped trying to canter, if he cantered it was a stride or two and no more. THank you for the advice! I will definitely try to be more sensitive about my aids!


----------

